
U.S. wage growth is getting wiped out by inflation - patagonia
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-wages-inflation-20180810-story.html?outputType=amp
======
56chan4
This is why the World Bank can claim to have lifted the poorest who earn $1 a
day above this limit, wage inflation gives these people $2 a day, but the cost
of living has increased to $3 a day, so they are now worse off despite the
headline claim to having being lifted out of the $1 a day poverty. For
thousands of years clever people have been manipulating stupid people.

